# Servicio de internet....que hay ?



## fernandob (May 27, 2008)

hola, les queria consultar acerca de que servicio de internet tienen / me aconsejan.

estoy por salir de speedy por que no me respetan los valores pactados y la idea es entrar en flash de multicanal.

no se que experiencia tienen a respecto.

lo que mas me mata actualmente es o que no te den el servicio y no te den bola por telefono.
o que te quieran tener tipo contrato esclavo, que si queres darte de baja te den mil vueltas o te aparezca una factura que no era lo pactado de golpe y a pelearse.

yo me borro de speedy aunque era bueno , pero no quiero tener mas este servicio ligado a otro (internet ligado a la factura de telefono) por que ahi te tienen agarrado.....si pactaste 50 $ y mañana te mandan 100 y no pagas te cortan tambien el telefono.

de cablevision me han hablado mal, tambien que te suscribis facil pero despues 1000 dramas para darte de baja.

cada vez hay mas promociones y no quiero quedar pegado con minguno por 1 año.

cuentenme como les va a uds.
saludos y gracias


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

Yo probé: Arnet, Speedy, IPLAN, Ciudad, Fibertel, TeleCentro, Millicom, Velocom, Sinectis, Roemers.

Actualmente estoy con Fibertel, y de lo malo, es lo mejor.
Para darte de baja no es ningún drama, mandas la nota por fax un mes antes y listo. Yo lo hice cada 6 meses para poder tener las promociones de 3 meses más barato.


----------



## fernandob (May 29, 2008)

ojo muchachos si contratan speedy con las promociones, son unos chantas.

les aseguro y verificado por gente dde adentro que te dicen que te dan una promocion pero luego te mandan una factura mucho mayor.
tienen claro que te tienen agarrado por la linea de telefono:
si no pagas speedy aunque no sea lo pactado te cortan el telefono.
la mayoria cede .

contraten internet SOLA , tengan cuidado, es un lio luego.
se los aseguro.

saludos


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 29, 2008)

Yo tengo arnet, y  despues de renegar un tiempo, lo solucione poniendo un modem/router, que esta conectado las 24 hs, anda muy bien. y la promocion la renuevo cada 12 meses. saludos


----------



## santiago (May 29, 2008)

yo tengo arnet, me dio 10000000000000000 000000 0 0 de problemas, pero despues de estar un mes hablando por telefono logre que me ande de 10, mi servicio es 5 megas pero a lo primero solo me daban 1mega y seguia pagando 5 lo que provoco la ira de mi viejo jeje :x , de ahi todo bien asta ahora 0 problemas
saludos


----------

